# Complete story on the TOMY/AFX Black 57 Chevy Nomad



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Hello 

So I dont Tell a lie, please Clarify the story of who, what, when, how many of the Tomy AFX Black Nomads were Produced in 1983 and Exclusivly sold thru Scale auto the only USA/ American dealer Distributor.

I remember it being 5000 produced and only in black with silver accents sold only in bags, no chassis. At the time the market was low so they didnt sell very well and could be had for a song.

so guys what you say, is I right or way off base..

thanks for the read :wave:
George 
Slotnut


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Slotnut
I am not sure on the year, but the car was made for model empire out of milwaukee, I believe Alex is the name of the owner. As far as, how many I am not sure. I also know about 2, or 3 years later Tomy did package some in blister packs. These were overstock or lost inventory overseas. This was a very small run, and I believe they were on turbo chassis with white rims. Maybe the milwaukee guys can come up with more info on them


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge Tomy did not start producing the AFX line until 1986. The Black Nomads were released around 1990-92. They were among the last items I ordered for the hobby shop I managed. They were distributed through BSRT at the time. I do not have any production numbers for that car and can't find any catalog numbers either. I still have the order records from the store and they were itemized as "AFX 57 Nomad Black-Body Only". I'll see if I have any other info buried in my files and post an update if I find any additional info.

-Paul


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have one and it came in a sealed clear bag. I think they are among the nicest bodies ever produced. They look great with Alum Rims.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Alex from Model Empire had them made.They were sold for $20 each and wholesaled for $12.e was going to do a gray version next but then Tomy stopped doing exclusives.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you once again Tom.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

They do look good, especially with the silver trim painted...RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Quick Update*

I contacted Steve at AFX and got the lowdown on the complete cars on the blister card. Here's what he had:

"Later, about 4 years ago, we received an inquiry from China saying that they had found about 500 bodies each of the black and silver and the pink and white in the warehouse during a move. They wanted to know if we wanted them destroyed or built. We had them built as Racing Turbos and sold them out in about 2 weeks if I remember correctly."

Good info and thanks Steve.

-Paul


----------

